# Border Patrol Agent Brian Terry



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Border Patrol Agent Killed in Southern Arizona*

Border Patrol Agent Killed in Southern Arizona - FoxNews.com

RIP Sir. I hate posting here. What will it take for the idiots in Washington to wake up and go on the offensive against the cartel and the smugglers.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP Sir



uspresident1 said:


> *Border Patrol Agent Killed in Southern Arizona*
> 
> Border Patrol Agent Killed in Southern Arizona - FoxNews.com
> 
> RIP Sir. I hate posting here. What will it take for the idiots in Washington to wake up and go on the offensive against the cartel and the smugglers.


One of the idiots would have to be a victim for that to happen.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Border Patrol Agent Brian A. Terry

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 15, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, December 14, 2010
*Incident Location:* Arizona
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* One at large
Border Patrol Agent Brian Terry was shot and killed near Rio Rico, Arizona, while attempting to apprehend a group of armed subjects.

Agent Terry was transported to a hospital where he succumbed to his wounds early the following morning.

Four members of the group were taken into custody and at least one suspect remains at large.

Agent Terry is survived by his parents, brother, and two sisters.

Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-3532

_*Please contact the United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Agent Terry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent Terry


----------

